

Top Ten Idea Killers in Software Development - clockwork_189
http://www.computer.org/portal/web/buildyourcareer/Nosce-te-Ipsum/-/blogs/top-ten-idea-killers-in-software-development

======
ricardobeat
"faster horses" strikes again - <http://quoteinvestigator.com/2011/07/28/ford-
faster-horse/>

